# Argon in double glazing blocking wireless broadband signal



## ludermor (2 Aug 2007)

I am having severe problems with my wireless broadband connection in the apartment. Aparently it is due to the argon gas in the double glazing, the speed does up substantially when the door or window is open. I have been told that to improve the connection to put a tiny pin hole in the seal of one window to let the argon out ,and leave the broddband thingy (technical term) beside this. Can anyone tell me what harm am i doing as im sure th gas is there for some reason and is it worth it?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

Sounds like a very drastic course of action. Surely the argon is there to improve insulation? Would you not be better off looking at an alternative broadband option such as wireless broadband with an external antenna or wired broadband of some sort? Maybe you could put the device in the attic and see if that helps?


----------



## sydthebeat (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

the gas is there for heat and sound insulation purposes.. dont let it out....maybe try placing the wirless modem near an external wall vent and see what difference if makes....


----------



## ludermor (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

its ground floor of an apartment so no dishes or receivers are allowed outside. have no need for phone line so dont want to go that route. 
Im sure it there for a reason alright and its no bother having a window open these days but when it get chilly it would be more hassle


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

It may be possible to get a *small *external antenna that could be connected to the router, placed outside with the cable string inside through a vent or mavbe even the closed window, would not be noticeable so that anybody would complain and was weather resistant. What exact make and model of router is it (should be on a label on the bottom of the device or something like that)?


----------



## hayabusa (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

Ludermor, 

Surley your engineer is the person to talk to on this??


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

Eh? What engineer?


----------



## ludermor (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

Ill check the router, its a clearwire one. As i said im sure the gas is there for a reason thats why im asking the question. The area where there is a good reception is near a vent so i wil try that. It seems odd that with all the money they are pumping in to the wireless broadband infrastructure that they cannot overcome something as basic as double glazing.
Thank you hayabusa i will certainly check with my engineer, see no need for any nastiness. I accept your apology


----------



## NHG (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

To put a pin hole in the unit as someone advised you would break the seal on the double glazed unit therefore your double glazed unit would fog up and you would not see out to clearly - basically your double glazed unit would "break down".  You could get a new d/g unit without the argon gas in it.

Problems such as this are arising from the use of Argon Gas in double glazing, also it interferes with mobile signal and if your window does not get the evening sun the double glazed unit may fog up on the outside.  All the tests for the argon gas etc were conducted in scandanavia and sweden where they have a dry cold but we have a different atmoshere here in Ireland we have a damp cold.  It has been discussed here on other threads previously.


----------



## ludermor (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

Getting an pane with no argon in it is a good sugggestion, is argon the standard gas in double glazed units now?


----------



## sydthebeat (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Argon in Double glazing*

no, the standard is simply air filled... argon is a slightly higher spec...


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Aug 2007)

Get back on to Clearwire and see if the modem can take an external antenna. 
They are generally very small I doubt anyone would notice it. Maybe theres a external space you can put the modem, like a boiler room or shed and run a cable to it?


----------



## rob30 (3 Aug 2007)

be careful with putting an antenna up, no matter how small. You probably signed an agreement when you bought that is quite clear on this. The management company will probably be quite strict, as once a small one is allowed, what is to stop someone putting up a slightly larger on... and on... and on!
I am on the management committee of where I live,and this has been an issue in the past.
If in dount, drop them an email and get the go ahead first.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Aug 2007)

Disguise it in a bush.


----------



## Marathon Man (7 Aug 2007)

ludermor said:


> put a tiny pin hole in the seal of one window to let the argon out


 
Argon is superior for reducing heat transmission.  Also if you put a hole in the seal to let the argon out, you will allow moisture in and the gap in your window will condense badly.  You will negate any guarantee for the windows.  The condensation looks unsightly and, if you've drilled a [tiny] "pin-hole", it WILL be very bad. The glass will have to be replaced and you're back to square one.  Not a wise option to follow.


----------



## ludermor (11 Aug 2007)

MM
That is the answer i was waiting for, as i said i just wanted to know its function.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2007)

That's not actually what you asked originally though.


----------



## snowden (11 Aug 2007)

ludermor said:


> Re: Argon in double glazing blocking wireless broadband signal



The topic title says it all


----------



## bankrupt (11 Aug 2007)

I don't think it's the Argon blocking the signal, it is more likely to be a Tin Oxide, or other metal film coating on the surface of the glass.


----------



## wanderer (11 Aug 2007)

BUT !! ...it's the Clearwire way... it's the American way!  ....

isn't it supposed to be bloody easier ????? hmm?


according to their annoying flippin ads?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

Even _Clearwire _or the _Yanks _cannot change the laws of physics.


----------



## Purple (13 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Even _Clearwire _or the _Yanks _cannot change the laws of physics.


Hell, Scottie can't even do that!


----------



## Frank (14 Aug 2007)

Somebody should get on to clear wire for suggesting destroying a window.

That is the worst advise I have ever heard.

Very unprofessional. Whoever came up with that advise should be fired.

What about getting BB from NTL


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2007)

Frank said:


> Somebody should get on to clear wire for suggesting destroying a window.


Was it actually _ClearWire _who suggested this? It's not obvious that this is so from the original post.


----------



## ncs (14 Aug 2007)

With respect to the original supposition, I'd say it unlikely that argon has a direct influence on microwave transmission. It's an inert gas and therefore comprised of single atoms rather than molecules - microwave heating for cooking conveys energy of rotation on water molecules since they have an anisotropy (an electrical dipole) which matches the electric field of the radiation. There is no dipole in a symmetrical atom (unless I guess you apply an external field) and hence no method for absorption. It is much more likely that a coating or the double thickness of glass itself is to blame. 

(all those years in the lab weren't wasted...)


----------



## Wexfordman (14 Aug 2007)

ncs said:


> With respect to the original supposition, I'd say it unlikely that argon has a direct influence on microwave transmission. It's an inert gas and therefore comprised of single atoms rather than molecules - microwave heating for cooking conveys energy of rotation on water molecules since they have an anisotropy (an electrical dipole) which matches the electric field of the radiation. There is no dipole in a symmetrical atom (unless I guess you apply an external field) and hence no method for absorption. It is much more likely that a coating or the double thickness of glass itself is to blame.
> 
> (all those years in the lab weren't wasted...)




Well, I cant argue with that!!!


----------



## Gulliver (14 Aug 2007)

I suggest that you send this one to Mythbusters - they have a "suggest a myth" on their site.  I would love to see Jamie and Adam on this.  Would probably build a window with a 1-metre gap filled with argon, and prove that it has no effect.


----------

